# Got a ram! Now do I shear him before winter?!!?!?!?!



## EmToAb48 (Sep 29, 2013)

I finally found a great Dorset ram.. They usually would shear in September they left him because they weren't sure what the new owners would want. SO my question is he has a thick coat on him. We are up in Northern WI. Will it hurt him to be left till Spring time? Or should I get it done before winter rolls in here. We have harsh winters!


----------



## secuono (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd leave him and just shave him early spring. Not worth him possibly freezing or getting sick.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 30, 2013)

I would also leave his fleece on. He has just suffered one big stress (changing his environment), if a second big stress (shearing) is added his fertility may be very adversely affected.

It will be a good idea to let him settle for a few weeks before introducing him to the ewes,too.


----------



## EmToAb48 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks so much! I will let him be then.. He actually went right with the flock!! I heard it was more stressful to keep a ram locked up out of site of the rest of the flock?? Oh well.. my girls I don't think have hit their heat cycle yet so hes pretty mellow right now and has time to relax and adjust before that process comes along....


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 30, 2013)

There is actually research that backs that sheep do fine being sheared in the fall an the wool receives less damage. That being said like the others I would just leave him be.  Because of two things.
A- the added stress
B- Is it really worth the head ache shearing one sheep ( and a ram at that) when he will be fine waiting through to spring.

Just keep an eye on the wool around his sheath. If it collects to much urine he could develope pizzle rot or urine scald.


----------

